# Acadia National Park



## Destin (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm in Acadia National Park on a photography trip until Wednesday or Thursday. I'll be uploading photos here as I edit them. So far it's been an incredible trip!

Note: All Photos taken on the fuji x-t3. I'll note the lens on the individual image. I've got some thoughts developing on the X-T3; mostly positive. But I'm keeping notes on them and will share them following the trip. 

1.) Sunset at Bass Harbor Head Lighthouse. Famous spot, but I had to shoot it. 10-24 f/4.



Bass Harbor Light Sunset by Destin Danser, on Flickr

2.) Jordon Pond Star Trails. 35 f/2. 



Jordan Pond Trails by Destin Danser, on Flickr

3.) Boulder Beach Sunrise. 10-24 f/2. 



Boulder Beach Sunrise by Destin Danser, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 30, 2018)

Wait, I thought the APC Fujifilm XT series wasn't good for landscapes? Beautiful shots.


----------



## Destin (Sep 30, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Wait, I thought the APC Fujifilm XT series wasn't good for landscapes? Beautiful shots.



It’s changing my mind rapidly. But it does have some quirks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 30, 2018)

Destin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, I thought the APC Fujifilm XT series wasn't good for landscapes? Beautiful shots.
> ...


Dude, you've had it for a week, lol. AND look at those images, can I slap you now?


----------



## Destin (Sep 30, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



I’m hard headed. I could probably use a good slap now and then.


----------



## JonA_CT (Sep 30, 2018)

The photos are great, Destin. I especially like #3. I've never been able to make it up to Acadia when I haven't had family business to attend to...it's a haul from here too, and I have a cousin that lives in Blue Hill, so visiting usually precludes a lot of exploring. 

Other than the processing quirks, do you think you'll ever miss the 36mp sensor? I sold a handful of D600 prints in the last few months that people have wanted HUGE -- like 24x36 and bigger. The photos were uncropped, and I still had to upconvert to meet the minimum DPI from the printer.

Then again...Fuji medium-format sounds awesome too...maybe that's just the natural progression.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 30, 2018)

Great pics!  How’s the fall color?  We had a few trees here turn overnight. Trying to decide if this weekend or next for White Moubtains.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 30, 2018)

Destin, really nice set, I REALLY like Boulder Beach.


----------



## Destin (Sep 30, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> The photos are great, Destin. I especially like #3. I've never been able to make it up to Acadia when I haven't had family business to attend to...it's a haul from here too, and I have a cousin that lives in Blue Hill, so visiting usually precludes a lot of exploring.
> 
> Other than the processing quirks, do you think you'll ever miss the 36mp sensor? I sold a handful of D600 prints in the last few months that people have wanted HUGE -- like 24x36 and bigger. The photos were uncropped, and I still had to upconvert to meet the minimum DPI from the printer.
> 
> Then again...Fuji medium-format sounds awesome too...maybe that's just the natural progression.



I really don’t plan on going to medium format. So far I don’t miss the resolution at all..  but I rarely print a normal photo larger than 20x30, and even that is rare. 

Took me 13 hours to get here yesterday and I’ve been shooting since I arrived. About to take a nap mid day while the light sucks lol


----------



## Destin (Sep 30, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Destin, really nice set, I REALLY like Boulder Beach.



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Destin (Sep 30, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Great pics!  How’s the fall color?  We had a few trees here turn overnight. Trying to decide if this weekend or next for White Moubtains.



Honestly it’s not that good. The drive up had me hopeful because a lot of the highway north of Portland was colorful, but very little has turned here along the coast. 

Not the end of the world though, this park is gorgeous in any condition.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 30, 2018)

Lovely set of images.....


----------



## JonA_CT (Sep 30, 2018)

Destin said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > The photos are great, Destin. I especially like #3. I've never been able to make it up to Acadia when I haven't had family business to attend to...it's a haul from here too, and I have a cousin that lives in Blue Hill, so visiting usually precludes a lot of exploring.
> ...



I was wondering that, too. It’s a solid 6-7 hours from here, and I have a straight shot. I’m sure that’s how much time you spent on 90 alone!


----------



## Destin (Sep 30, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> I was wondering that, too. It’s a solid 6-7 hours from here, and I have a straight shot. I’m sure that’s how much time you spent on 90 alone!



It’s about 10-10.5 of drive time for me. But with lunch, gas, and nap stops it’s an all day affair.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 30, 2018)

Next year we should do a TPF weekend in Acadia.  The luxury bus could travel north picking us all up along the way.


----------



## Destin (Sep 30, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Next year we should do a TPF weekend in Acadia.  The luxury bus could travel north picking us all up along the way.



Now that could be fun!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 30, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> Other than the processing quirks, do you think you'll ever miss the 36mp sensor? I sold a handful of D600 prints in the last few months that people have wanted HUGE -- like 24x36 and bigger. The photos were uncropped, and I still had to upconvert to meet the minimum DPI from the printer.



Not to sidetrack too much on Destin’s thread but... keep in mind that I don’t know a lot about printing from digital in large sizes.  What did everyone do when sensors were less than 20 mp?  Less than 12?


----------



## Sil (Oct 1, 2018)

wow....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2018)

That first might be an often photographed site, but man, how beautiful! You got a keeper for sure! You're gonna be on Fuji's payroll if you continue like this.


----------



## Destin (Oct 1, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That first might be an often photographed site, but man, how beautiful! You got a keeper for sure! You're gonna be on Fuji's payroll if you continue like this.



Haha I don’t think I have a large enough following for that. Though I do think that being a Fuji x photographer would be pretty awesome, it’s a pretty out of reach dream for a nobody like me lol


----------



## Destin (Oct 1, 2018)

Haven't had much time to edit because I'm too bust enjoying the park, however I did take this photo last night and couldn't resist editing it at breakfast this morning. When I get home I'll have to do a better masking job so I can print it large, but this will do for web use.

Taken on the X-T3 with the 10-24. Two exposures blended.

Sky: f/4, 30 sec, iso 12,800
Foreground: f/4, 30 seconds, iso 1600

Foreground was taken 34 minutes before the sky. 




Acadia Milky Way by Destin Danser, on Flickr


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 1, 2018)

Those are great! 
Did you stack the stars at Jordan Pond or leave shutter open?
Where is Boulder beach?


----------



## Destin (Oct 1, 2018)

NancyMoranG said:


> Those are great!
> Did you stack the stars at Jordan Pond or leave shutter open?
> Where is Boulder beach?



I stacked them; it’s roughly 20 2 minute exposures. 

Boulder Beach is just before otter cliffs along the one way coastal section of the loop road, maybe 1/2 a mile past thunder hole.


----------



## Destin (Oct 1, 2018)

Back with more. Finally got a chance to sit down and import/edit for a few hours tonight with nothing better to do. These aren't all my best work, but I wanted to show as many aspects of the park as I could.

1.) Sunset at Raven's Nest (10-24, polarizer, ND grads)



Ravens_Nest_Sunset-1 by Destin Danser, on Flickr

2.) Rainy Autumn Day on The Jesup Path (10-24 w/ polarizer)



Jesup_Path-1 by Destin Danser, on Flickr

3.) Fall Foliage at the base of a mountain - some of the only good color in the park right now (55-200)



Foliage-1 by Destin Danser, on Flickr

4.) Fl0wers in the rain - Schooner Head (90 f/2)



Flowers-1 by Destin Danser, on Flickr

5.) Catman - Taken from Schooner Head (55-200)



Catman_Boat-1 by Destin Danser, on Flickr

6.) Waterfall visible from under a carriage bridge (10-24)



Carriage_Bridge-1 by Destin Danser, on Flickr

8.) Another Carriage Bridge (10-24 w/polarizer)



Carriage_Bridge-2 by Destin Danser, on Flickr

9.) Bird at Schooner Head (55-200) - Can anyone ID this bird? Birds are something that I know almost nothing about.



Bird-1 by Destin Danser, on Flickr

10.) Returned to Bass Harbor for another sunset. No color, but great texture. Used the 10-24 with a soft edge ND grad. Roughly a 2 minute exposure. 



Bass_Harbor_LongExposure-1 by Destin Danser, on Flickr


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 2, 2018)

I think it’s a cormorant!


----------



## Peeb (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow- you are ROCKING that x-t3.  Nice!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 2, 2018)

From YOUR photos, you'd never know we are in the same park!!
Those are terrific, you must be happy with this trip!


----------



## Destin (Oct 2, 2018)

NancyMoranG said:


> From YOUR photos, you'd never know we are in the same park!!
> Those are terrific, you must be happy with this trip!



Thank you! I’m very happy with it, though I’d be more happy if today wasn’t a wash with the rain.


----------

